# [solved] oxygen ohne KDE

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe gerade KDE4 von einem meiner Systeme runtergeschmissen, weil ich mich DE-technisch anderweitig orientieren wollte.

Das hat soweit auch reibungslos funktioniert. Im Nachhinein musste ich allerdings mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass oxygen offenbar untrennbar mit KDE4 verknüpft ist. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mein schöner Style ist weg. 

Was ist denn jetzt aktuell angesagt und problemlos nutzbar? Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf clearlooks zurückgefallen, weil ich von QtCurve nichts gutes (mehr) gehört habe. Gibt es Alternative, die ohne KDE auskommen?

----------

## franzf

oxygen-gtk installieren und in qtconfig "GTK+ style" einstellen (braucht USE="gtkstyle" in qtgui).

Ansonsten ist bespin nen Blick wert.

Was hast du denn von QtCurve nichts gutes (mehr) gehört? Der Dev verwendet es nimmer, Releases gibts nur wenn Patches von Usern reinkommen. (Ich hab überlegt ein pure-Qt qtcurve-config tool beizusteuern, habs wg. "quasi unmaintained" dann aber bleiben lassen).

In welche Richtung geht's denn bei dir jetzt in der POST-KDE-Zeit? Bin da nämlich grad selber am Schauen. Gnome definitv nicht, ebenso nicht Enlightenment. Wahrscheinlich wirds fvwm...

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi franzf,

oxygen-gtk ist natürlich installiert, aber USE="gtkstyle" in qtgui hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel. Insofern schonmal vielen Dank für diesen Tip, qtgui baut gerade im Hintergrund.

Ich habe zuletzt Anwendungen bei Verwenden von qtcurve crashen sehen und wollte das als mögliche Ursache auch kaum glauben. Aber nach einem style-Wechsel lief das Programm dann hervorragend (ich müsste weit in den IRC-Logs zurück wühlen um zu sagen, um welches Programm es sich gehandelt hat).

Und meine POST-KDE-Zeit führt mich aktuell zu Verwendung von PekWM in Verbindung mit tint2. PekWM nehme ich derzeit nur, weil ich da noch eine alte Config aus FreeBSD-Zeiten rumfliegen habe und der ~amd64 fluxbox-ebuild aufgrund eines Fehlers in ImageMagick nicht baut und ich zu faul bin, ImageMagick in älterer Version zu installieren. 

Ob es nun PekWM, fluxbox oder fvwm ist, ist vermutlich auch egal, da ich den Windowmanager zur dazu benutze, mir meine Fenster auf den Desktop zu zeichnen. Wichtig war mir, dass mein Windowmanager die Fensterpositionen speichern oder fix vorgeben kann - das wird sowohl von fluxbox, as auch von pekwm unterstützt.

Für tint2 nehme ich die gepatchte Version, die auch Starter beinhaltet. Siehe hierzu https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Tint2

Einen noch recht 'ungepimpten' Screenshot findest Du hier: http://daemon.crashmail.de/~stell/screenshots/screenshot-20130502@172157.png

----------

## cryptosteve

So, das hat gut funktioniert. Bei der versuchten Auswahl von GTK+ in qtconfig erhielt ich jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
[stell @ stradlin:~]% qtconfig

QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme

```

Nach einem Setzen von

```
export GTK2_RC_FILES="$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0"
```

funktionierte es dann allerdings 1a. 

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> PekWM nehme ich derzeit nur, weil ich da noch eine alte Config aus FreeBSD-Zeiten rumfliegen habe und der ~amd64 fluxbox-ebuild aufgrund eines Fehlers in ImageMagick nicht baut und ich zu faul bin, ImageMagick in älterer Version zu installieren. 

  Hört sich an wie eine Entschuldigung  :Very Happy: 

Ich nutze seit fünf Jahre PekWm und bin immer noch voll zufrieden. Obwohl ich auch sehr gerne mit Fluxbox gearbeitet hab.

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Für tint2 nehme ich die gepatchte Version, die auch Starter beinhaltet. Siehe hierzu https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Tint2

 

Ich hab mal versucht tint2-9999 zu installieren, aber das will nicht bauen.

Hast du tint2 wirklich so lose ins System gehängt, wie in dem Wiki beschrieben ?  

Jean-Paul

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Hört sich an wie eine Entschuldigung 

 

Jetzt, wo Du es sagst ..  :Smile: 

Aber wie schon erwähnt, ich habe damit früher viel gearbeitet und es tut das, was es soll.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Hast du tint2 wirklich so lose ins System gehängt, wie in dem Wiki beschrieben ?

 

Jein .. ich hatte zuerst tint2 aus dem Portage-Tree gebaut. Das unterstützt aber keine Starter. Also habe ich tint2 aus dem svn gezogen und gepatched, wie es im Wiki-Artikel beschrieben ist. Ich habe es dann aber nicht mit make install ins System gekippt, sondern starte es aus der PekWM start heraus einfach via

```
~/source/svn/tint2-read-only/tint2 &
```

Das, in Verbindung mit dem via portage-tree gebauten tint2, reicht aus, um das gut lauffähig hinzubekommen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ah, okay. Das ist schon sehr hilfreich. Dank' dir.

Werde das doch mal testen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## cryptosteve

Was mir übrigens noch fehlt, ist ein adäquater Ersatz für yakuake. Derzeit habe ich urxvt in Verbindung mit yeahconsole laufen, was soweit auch gut funktioniert. Allerdings verliert yeahconsole immer wieder mal den Focus und bleibt zudem ständig über allen anderen Fenstern. 

Das ist bei yakauke einfach deutlich besser gelöst.

Es soll auch eine Möglichkeit mit urxvt-eigenen Mitteln geben ("kuake-style console"), aber die habe ich noch nicht erfolgreich umsetzen können. Falls da also noch jemand einen Tip hat. Guake und xfce4-terminal wären auch noch Kandidaten, aber so richtig kam nichts an yakuake heran.

----------

## Fijoldar

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Was mir übrigens noch fehlt, ist ein adäquater Ersatz für yakuake. Derzeit habe ich urxvt in Verbindung mit yeahconsole laufen, was soweit auch gut funktioniert. Allerdings verliert yeahconsole immer wieder mal den Focus und bleibt zudem ständig über allen anderen Fenstern. 
> 
> Das ist bei yakauke einfach deutlich besser gelöst.
> 
> Es soll auch eine Möglichkeit mit urxvt-eigenen Mitteln geben ("kuake-style console"), aber die habe ich noch nicht erfolgreich umsetzen können. Falls da also noch jemand einen Tip hat. Guake und xfce4-terminal wären auch noch Kandidaten, aber so richtig kam nichts an yakuake heran.

 

Hi cryptosteve,

würde denn viel dagegen sprechen, einfach bei Yakuake zu bleiben? Oder haut das dir so viele KDE-Abhängigkeiten ins System, die du nicht willst? Ich frage nur, weil ich ebenfalls schon ein paar Mal versucht habe von KDE loszukommen, allerdings musste ich stets Kompromisse eingehen, weil ich auf das ein oder andere KDE Programm dann doch nicht verzichten wollte (u.a. Yakuake, Dolphin etc.).

Als Alternative käme vielleicht Tilda¹ in Frage. Ist auch im Portage Tree enthalten:

```
$ eix tilda

* x11-terms/tilda

     Available versions:  0.9.6

     Homepage:            http://tilda.sourceforge.net

     Description:         A drop down terminal, similar to the consoles found in first person shooters

```

Ob das allerdings an die Funktionen von Yakuake herankommt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ein Versuch ist es aber bestimmt wert, bevor man sich wieder das halbe KDE an Bord holt, von dem man eigentlich loskommen wollte  :Smile: .

Gruß

Fijoldar

[1] http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tilda

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi Fijoldar,

tilda hatte ich vor langer Zeit schonmal getestet und schon damals war es in einem für mich untauglichen Zustand. Da die Entwicklung schon seit 2008(?, aus der Erinnerung heraus) ruht, habe ich das gar nicht mehr als eine der Möglichkeiten in Betracht gezogen.

Einfach bei Yakuake zu bleiben, wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aber ich fand die Idee ganz schick, mich gänzlich von KDE zu trennen. Aktuell ist auch mein Desktop KDE-frei und ich muss glatt mal gucken, nach welchen Abhängigkeiten yakuake verlangt.

```
[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.3:4

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/katepart-4.10.3:4 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdesu-4.10.3:4

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.10.3:4

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libkonq-4.10.3:4

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konsole-4.10.3:4

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.9-r2:4
```

Hmm .. wäre überschaubar. Mal gucken, wie ich mich da letztlich entscheide. 

Btw, ich habe meinen "Werdegang" mal niedergeschrieben, falls es jemanden interessiert:

http://blog.crashmail.de/archives/350-Goodbye-KDE4-Welcome-PekWM-tint2.html

----------

## Fijoldar

Also wenn so Monster wie kdelibs sowieso benötigt werden, würde ich einfach bei Yakuake bleiben. Die zwei zusätzlichen Abhängigkeiten machen das Pferd auch nicht fetter als es eh schon ist.

Mit Tilda hast du natürlich recht. Mir war jetzt gar nicht bewusst, dass es nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird. Ich bin irgendwann nur mal über diesen Namen gestolpert und habe nicht weiter nachgeforscht.

Vielen Dank für den verlinkten Blogeintrag! Das liest sich gut. Ich bin eh gerade auf der Suche nach einer zweiten Desktop-Umgebung. Seit dem katastrophalen KDE 4.10.0 Update habe ich mir angewöhnt, stets zwei funktionierende Desktop-Umgebungen installiert zu haben. Da wäre es natürlich auch schön, wenn die Zweite möglichst leichtgewichtig ist. Da nehme ich mir diesen Artikel mal als Motivationshilfe  :Wink: .

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Also wenn so Monster wie kdelibs sowieso benötigt werden, würde ich einfach bei Yakuake bleiben. 

 

Tjo, kdelibs wird aber nicht mehr benötigt. Glaube ich zumindestens, denn ich habe noch nicht für alle Programme auch wirkliche Alternativen gefunden. Das, was ich täglich nutze, funktioniert. Aber irgendwann kommt bestimmt nochmal Bedarf für ein Programm, das ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Zettel hatte. Und erst dann wird sich zeigen, was hier schlussendlich wirklich benötigt wird.

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

vte-basiertes Geraffel kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Arschlahm und macht mit zsh+zkbd nur Probleme (jedenfalls hier).

Ich hab hier ein script "term" rumliegen, in dem ich ein urxvt mit meinen favorisierten Settings starte (will das für alle User gleich aussehen lassen und den fallback zur default-urxvt-config nicht verbauen).

urxvts werden temporär gestartet und geschlossen, zusätzlich gibts einen eigenen worspace nur für long-term-terms (updates etc.). Funktionierte bisher immer wenn ich mit fluxbox/enlightenment/... ohne yakuake unterwegs war.

Activities verwende ich nur um das powermanagement auszuschalten, dass nicht der Monitor ausgeht, wenn ich grad im Web Videos gucke... (per CMDLine ist das ja scheinbar nicht mer möglich, Programme müssen selber "PM inhibiten" wenn sie das stört (vlc-2.0.6 tut es z.B. endlich wieder!) Ansonsten sehe ich darin keinen Sinn :/ Hab mir viele Blog- und Fan-posts durchgelesen, ausprobiert, aber scheinbar bin ich genügsam genug denn ich komm mit meinen 4 workspaces aus...

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm,

da gibst Du mir ja glatt nochmal einen Tip. Ich habe bislang unter KDE (und seinerzeit auch schon unter fluxbox und pekwm) grundsätzlich immer nur mit einem Workspace gearbeitet, weil ich es übersichtlicher fand, nicht benötigte Programme einfach zu minimieren, anstatt zwischen verschiedenen Workspaces zu wechseln.

Aber einen zweiten Workspace mit Terminals einzurichten ist natürlich auch nochmal eine gute Idee. Das werde ich testen, könnte auf Dauer problemloser sein ....

----------

## cryptosteve

So, mittlerweile läuft meine Konfiguration schon eine paar Tage erfolgreich und hat mittlerweile auch meine zweite Maschine 'erfasst'.

Über einen blöden Fehler bin ich aber tagelang gestolpert und konnte ihn erst heute lösen .. dabei ist der so blöde, das ich ihn hier einfach mal fürs Log schildern muss:

Ich hatte den QT-Style gtk+ dank der Hilfe im Thread hier erfolgreich bauen können und konnte ihn auch erfolgreich in qtconfig setzen. qtconfig übernahm dann sogleich den neuen Style, ich speicherte die Config und wähnte mich in Sicherheit. Später fiel mir dann auf, dass einige Programme doch nicht so aussahen, wie ich es gerne hätte (qupzilla, clementine ... also qt-Programme). 

Ich habe dann immer mal wieder in qtconfig gespeichert und irgendwie wurden die Settings nicht übernommen.

Heute bin ich dann endlich drauf gekommen, woran es liegt .... 

```
$ ls -la 

[ ... ]

-rw-r--r--   1 root  root   5184 13. Sep 2012  Trolltech.conf

[ ... ]
```

Keine Ahnung, wie das root:root in mein Homeverzeichnis kommt, aber seitdem die Datei wieder Userrechte hat, übernehmen auch andere Programme wieder meinen QT-Style.  :Smile: 

Blöd, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

